

Having a Healthy Midlife Crisis (Gen-Xers Enter Middle Age) - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704157304574611993001573558.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_careerjournal

======
yannis
I guess this does not apply generally to the hacker community. Most of us have
a mid-life crisis starting at about the age of 22 and carrying well over
sixty. :)

